# how much does it cost to get AFLAC?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

has anyone here ever used AFLAC?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

AFLAC is not really traditional insurance.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have Aflac accident coverage. It cost me $561.08 per year for a family of 5. It has helped out twice with the kids now. In my opinion it is worth it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> AFLAC is not really traditional insurance.


It's not meant to be.

Aflac is good in theory coverage for this type of business, because uber doesn't actually cover YOUR dismemberment. (dismemberment being far costlier than death)

For instance since 2008 i've recieved over $45,000 in just prosthetic legs and over $200,000 in medical expenses (all paid by the VA)

I carried it for a long time and i never actually filed a claim.

So honestly i can't give a god opinion but i was paying a little more because i admitted to being a cab driver and higher risk than a normal person.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I have had it through my FT job and it is awesome. Then my job thought it would be better to go with a cheaper company.... the cheaper company refused to pay out for an accident that Aflac would have paid over 1k for, because of some circumstances condition my employer didn't even know was part of the deal. I talked to HR who is considering whether or not to go back to Aflac. Aflac is a great company.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

The VA is separate from the AFLAC right?



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's not meant to be.
> 
> Aflac is good in theory coverage for this type of business, because uber doesn't actually cover YOUR dismemberment. (dismemberment being far costlier than death)
> 
> ...


So Progressive doesn't pay out what they state in their coverage or something saying $30K per accident/$15K per person for bodily injury and so on?



forrest m said:


> I have had it through my FT job and it is awesome. Then my job thought it would be better to go with a cheaper company.... the cheaper company refused to pay out for an accident that Aflac would have paid over 1k for, because of some circumstances condition my employer didn't even know was part of the deal. I talked to HR who is considering whether or not to go back to Aflac. Aflac is a great company.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> The VA is separate from the AFLAC right?
> 
> 
> So Progressive doesn't pay out what they state in their coverage or something saying $30K per accident/$15K per person for bodily injury and so on?


THE VA as in veteran administration.

I listed the prices of the prosthetic legs as an example of how astornomical medical bills can go, and why you need $100,000+ in dismemberment coverage.

But like i said i never actually filed a claim with aflac.


----------

